# Smoke Still billowing



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

So I'm driving down the road to my home noticed smoke billowing near my area turn on the gravel road and saw a crater the size of Omaha near where my mailbox used to stand upon further investigating there was a well protected package lying about 200ft away and upon opening said package this HOLY GRAIL of sticks were packed so now I have to spend the weekend thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost cleaning up and repairing the carnage HOLY S**T!!!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit.. You know it's bad when I saw the pic and knew who sent it..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Great hit.. You know it's bad when I saw the pic and knew who sent it..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


He's dangerous!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Respect!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

@Humphrey's Ghost is a dangerous man. Awesome hit. To a deserving BOTL

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Just trying to hit something you haven't had before LOL
I truly hope you enjoy those Mario, you are a good man and BOTL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Ouch! Nice Mark! That Liberty is my "crush" cigar. Enjoy brother!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Just trying to hit something you haven't had before LOL
> I truly hope you enjoy those Mario, you are a good man and BOTL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed I will enjoy every puff these are some doggone good premium sticks way more that I exoected brother!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

WOW....Great Hit......Can I change my guess on your contest now?


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> WOW....Great Hit......Can I change my guess on your contest now?


Unfortunately no....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> WOW....Great Hit......Can I change my guess on your contest now?


BAAAAAAHAHA! I just spat beer on my tab!ound: Thanks Dave!


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Niiiiiiiiiice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Mark is a mad man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Good gravy. Mark done hit you hard. Enjoy Mario.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

:hail: the master @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice hit Ghost. Couldn't have gone to a better guy, there.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great hit @Humphrey's Ghost!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Well, Mario held up his end of the trade and then some, showing his great generosity once again. This is an amazing line-up, thanks again Bro. I can't wait to see if the Fried Chicken actually tastes like chicken.
You are going to have to help me out on the bottom row Mario. I have no clue what they are, LOL.
Thank you Brother!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Well, Mario held up his end of the trade and then some, showing his great generosity once again. This is an amazing line-up, thanks again Bro. I can't wait to see if the Fried Chicken actually tastes like chicken.
> You are going to have to help me out on the bottom row Mario. I have no clue what they are, LOL.
> Thank you Brother!


Very nice return fire!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Well, Mario held up his end of the trade and then some, showing his great generosity once again. This is an amazing line-up, thanks again Bro. I can't wait to see if the Fried Chicken actually tastes like chicken.
> 
> You are going to have to help me out on the bottom row Mario. I have no clue what they are, LOL.
> 
> Thank you Brother!


From left to right the 2 on the right were hand rolled in India from a trip a couple of years ago and are pretty good third one is a special blend from cowboy @ underground 4th chick Magnet third Lucille last 2 both by Ezra Zion....Enjoy brother well deserved

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Well, Mario held up his end of the trade and then some, showing his great generosity once again. This is an amazing line-up, thanks again Bro. I can't wait to see if the Fried Chicken actually tastes like chicken.
> 
> You are going to have to help me out on the bottom row Mario. I have no clue what they are, LOL.
> 
> Thank you Brother!


Awesome hit from an awesome brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

